# OPC Code für Excel VBA



## ernestol (1 April 2006)

Hallo, ich hab eine Demoversion von Soting auf meinen PC. Ich versuch mit Excel auf die Steuerung zugreifen.

Wenn ich im VBA bin finde ich leider keine Hilfsdatei für die Beteutung von den Codes im VBA. 

Kann mir jemanden helfen. 

Danke


----------



## afk (2 April 2006)

Die Hilfe zu VBA ist in der Hilfe von Excel mit untergebracht, irgendwo ziemlich weit unten versteckt. Ich kann leider jetzt nicht nachschauen, unter welchem Topic, da ich hier zu Hause kein Excel habe.


Gruß Axel


----------



## ernestol (2 April 2006)

*VBA Hilfe*

habs gefunden. Vielen Dank


----------

